# Happy Birthday To Our Founder



## IPD_Mr (Aug 10, 2011)

Happy Birthday Jeff - Hope it is a good one.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Aug 10, 2011)

Jeff,
HAPPY
BIRTHDAY
_:cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake:_
_Hope your day is GRRRREAT!_
__ 
_Enjoy your day and hopefully you can treat yourself to some peace and quiet .....  or whatever else you desire!_
__​_Mrs._​__​


----------



## fiferb (Aug 10, 2011)

Happy Birthday! Have a great day!


----------



## hunter-27 (Aug 10, 2011)

Have a GREAT one!!!!!


----------



## Old Lar (Aug 10, 2011)

Hope you have a great day!


----------



## sgimbel (Aug 10, 2011)

Happy Birthday and thanks for this great forum.


----------



## asyler (Aug 10, 2011)

yes, happy birthday, and a big thanks, i have learned a lot from the forum


----------



## el_d (Aug 10, 2011)

Have a good one Jeff.....


----------



## wizard (Aug 10, 2011)

WISHING FOR YOU A GREAT BIRTHDAY AND FOR MANY MORE TO COME!!!
Regards, Doc


----------



## Mark (Aug 10, 2011)

Happy Birthday Jeff.
Thank you for this awesome forum...


----------



## GoodTurns (Aug 10, 2011)

Hope it's a great one!


----------



## hewunch (Aug 10, 2011)

Blessings to you on your special day.


----------



## Russell Eaton (Aug 10, 2011)

Happy Birthday Jeff!


----------



## alphageek (Aug 10, 2011)

Happy Birthday Jeff!!!    Hope you are off enjoying it somewhere.


----------



## Atherton Pens (Aug 10, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Jeff!


----------



## PenMan1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Jeff.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Aug 10, 2011)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Dalecamino (Aug 10, 2011)

Happy Birthday Jeff! :biggrin:arty::cake:resent::island:


----------



## terryf (Aug 10, 2011)

Happy Birthday Jeff, heres wishing you many more!


----------



## Scott (Aug 10, 2011)

Happy Birthday Jeff!  I hope you have a great Birthday!

Scott.


----------



## Timebandit (Aug 10, 2011)

Happy Birthday Jeff!! 

Thanks for this wonderful place!!


----------



## bitshird (Aug 10, 2011)

Happy Birthday Jeff, and thanks for this home ways from home, I hope it's a great day for you.


----------



## Monty (Aug 10, 2011)

Have a great day.
Have a piece of :cake: and a :coffee: or a :drink:for me (your choice).


----------



## seamus7227 (Aug 10, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JEFF!!! MANY THANKS GO TO YOU FOR CREATING THE FANTASTIC SITE!


----------



## animefan (Aug 10, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!  Hope you get everything you wanted.


----------



## MikeG (Aug 10, 2011)

Happy Birthday! and Thanks!


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Aug 10, 2011)

Happy Birthday to the Grand Pubah himself!


----------



## JohnU (Aug 10, 2011)

Happy birthday Jeff!


----------



## JimB (Aug 10, 2011)

Happy Birthday Jeff! Have a great day!


----------



## Woodlvr (Aug 10, 2011)

Happy Birthday Jeff. Thanks for this great forum.


----------



## edman2 (Aug 10, 2011)

Happy Birthday Jeff and thanks for such a great forum!


----------



## BRobbins629 (Aug 10, 2011)

All the best - Happy B-day


----------



## Toni (Aug 10, 2011)

Have a great Birthday!!!


----------



## Johnny westbrook (Aug 10, 2011)

Happy Birthday have good one !!!!


----------



## Jim15 (Aug 10, 2011)

Happy Birthday Jeff! Hope you have a great day.


----------



## broitblat (Aug 10, 2011)

*:cake:!*

  -Barry


----------



## edicehouse (Aug 10, 2011)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## jeff (Aug 10, 2011)

Thank you all! It's been a good day. Sun is out, I've just finished my third chunk of red velvet cake, and I'm going to leave work a bit early.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Aug 10, 2011)

Have a great one Jeff.


----------



## BW Design Works (Aug 10, 2011)

Happy B-Day Jeff!


----------



## Lenny (Aug 10, 2011)

Happy Birthday Jeff!  arty:  :beer:  :cake:

Hope it's a GREAT ONE!


----------



## Kenessl (Aug 10, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Jeff!


----------



## bnoles (Aug 10, 2011)

Hey.... Happy Birthday Jeff!

I hope your day was AWESOME and SPECIAL.


----------



## witz1976 (Aug 10, 2011)

Happy Birthday Jeff!!!


----------



## Jgrden (Aug 10, 2011)

Thank you for your insight and hard work. :cheers


----------



## workinforwood (Aug 11, 2011)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## simomatra (Aug 11, 2011)

Happy birthday Jeff, thanks for a great site


----------



## ctubbs (Aug 11, 2011)

Jeff, as stated many times here, Happy Birthday and wishes for many more for you and yours.  Also, many thanks for your generosity in providing this place for us to gather.
Charles


----------



## mrburls (Aug 11, 2011)

Happy Birthday Jeff, hope you had a great day. And thank you for all your time and work you put into the IAP 

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## vallealbert (Aug 11, 2011)

Happy Birthday....congrats!!!


----------



## PR_Princess (Aug 11, 2011)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY JEFF!!!!!* 

  :cake::drink::cake::drink:

Hope your day was a great one!


----------



## nava1uni (Aug 12, 2011)

Hope that you have a nice weekend to celebrate your birthday.  Many more to you.


----------

